# stupid builders



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought I would start a thread to discuss why some builders are so stupid and how they stay in business.
The duplex I was supposed to start today. First of all we hung the house part last week still no heat he wants me to go ahead and finish. It will be alright he says.
The garage gets 2 layers of 5/8 on ceiling and common wall plus 2 layers on truss up to roof deck no problem except he wants me to cut holes in everything and feed wires through. Some places will require a 1 1/2 hole. If I open all these holes for wires doesn't that defeat the purpose of firewalls.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like amature hour over there. No heat it will be OK. LOL. I would just go out and buy a couple of 240 heaters and then rent them out when there isnt any. I charge $30 per week. As for the 1 and a half inch holes fill them with durabond then mesh them in. Theres going to be holes in the rock for lights and door opener receptacle. Do you do anything for them?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

So stipulate what you require in writing. If the liability is yours to wear, you need to clearly establish the conditions under which you accept it, as well as what you won't warrant if those job requirements aren't met.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

boco said:


> Looks like amature hour over there. No heat it will be OK. LOL. I would just go out and buy a couple of 240 heaters and then rent them out when there isnt any. I charge $30 per week. As for the 1 and a half inch holes fill them with durabond then mesh them in. Theres going to be holes in the rock for lights and door opener receptacle. Do you do anything for them?


I'm not in the business to supply heat. He actually had 1 of those portable propane/salamander heaters I just refuse to use it.

Their usually isn't lights or door opener receptacles mounted on the side of a truss.
Our church has a smoke wall in the attic they wanted to cut holes in the smoke wall for ventilation to help avoid massive ice dams and inspector wouldn't allow that. I would think it would be the same for a firewall in the attic of a duplex.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Good on you for refusing to use those propane heaters. I hate those things.


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

Jason said:


> So stipulate what you require in writing. If the liability is yours to wear, you need to clearly establish the conditions under which you accept it, as well as what you won't warrant if those job requirements aren't met.


This is the best advice you can get. Have a written contract ready for job likes this. Have it read and ok'd by a lawyer in the state / province you are. In that contract make sure you stipulate what entails your job description. Also, make sure it says that the builder is to provide the heat and other expenses that they should be paying for.

What happened to us many times is that the builder would refuse to pay for the fuel for a space heater. So, we were having to pay for kerosene that we knew we would never get a penny back for. So, we came to a quick solution: a ****load of those $20 electrical heaters. Plug them in to their electric and problem solved. They run good, they are inexpensive, and they have a setting so they wont pop a breaker.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> This is the best advice you can get. Have a written contract ready for job likes this. Have it read and ok'd by a lawyer in the state / province you are. In that contract make sure you stipulate what entails your job description. Also, make sure it says that the builder is to provide the heat and other expenses that they should be paying for.
> 
> What happened to us many times is that the builder would refuse to pay for the fuel for a space heater. So, we were having to pay for kerosene that we knew we would never get a penny back for. So, we came to a quick solution: a ****load of those $20 electrical heaters. Plug them in to their electric and problem solved. They run good, they are inexpensive, and they have a setting so they wont pop a breaker.


 And let the builder watch that meter spin.:thumbsup: I LOVE IT!!:yes:


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

moore said:


> And let the builder watch that meter spin.:thumbsup: I LOVE IT!!:yes:


 Well, think of it this way, with the cost of fuel what it is, I can buy a couple electric heaters every time I filled up a gallon jug. And now I don't have to chase the contract homeowner with receipts for kerosene. The real cheap ones still unplug the heaters, but they were the ones who unplugged the kerosene heaters so that's just a loss all together.


----------

